# Αγγελίες > [Προσφορά / Ζήτηση Εργασίας] >  >  ζήτηση προγραμματιστή κ πρόγραμμα ΕΣΠΑ

## Spark

όποιος ενδιαφέρεται για επαγγελματικές δραστηριότητες που θα χρηματοδοτηθούν από το πρόγραμμα 
του ΕΣΠΑ για την «Ενίσχυση της Αυτοαπασχόλησης Πτυχιούχων  Τριτοβάθμιας Εκπαίδευσης», που έχει πάρει παράταση μέχρι τις 10 Μαΐου, ας βιαστει..

όποιος ενδιαφερόμενος διαθέτει προσόντα για να μπει στο προγραμμα ΕΣΠΑ  και να συνεργαστει με ομάδα προγραμματιστων υπάρχει εταιρικό σχήμα να  τον υποστηρίξει.

συγκεκριμένα για την ειδικότητα του προγραμματιστή ζητείται συνεργάτης για ανάπτυξη εφαρμογων *android app*. ο ενδιαφερόμενος θα πρέπει να ειναι γνωστης *sdk με το eclipse
*και να παρουσιάσει δικό του demο για το παραπάνω σύστημα.

περισσότερες πληροφορίες σε προσωπικό μηνυμα.

----------

